# Mattie’s poor, little life…



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Your subject line had me a little worried, jojo, but I'm so glad to read that all is well and little Mattie is in seventh heaven with you and your sweet family


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Your subject line had me a little worried, jojo, but I'm so glad to read that all is well and little Mattie is in seventh heaven with you and your sweet family


Me too. I was scared to open your post.

she’s adorable and it looks like both of you are having fun dressing her up in pretty clothes.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is such happy, wonderful news! Good for you all


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Cute dresses lol. Sometimes I wish Basil was a little smaller so we had more fashion options available.


----------

